# Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?



## laolamia (3. Dez. 2008)

hallo!

wollen wir die spielhalle nicht resetten?
die punkte sind doch sehr durcheinander, teilweise sind ergebnisse durch BUG's entstanden.

gruss lao


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: spielhalle*

Ok, wer ist dafür, wer dagegen? (Denn mir ists wurscht - ich spiel zum Spass und nicht um Punkte!  )

Oben kann abgestimmt werden, hier gern hinterfragt oder begründet. Aber die Plauderecke ist im anderen Forum.


----------



## katja (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

seid ihr irre?? 

manches ergebnis bekomm ich nie wieder hin! 


welche ergebnisse sind denn falsch?


----------



## Eugen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

also,ich wäre auch für ein "reset"


----------



## hoffisoft (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

hei

mir ist es egal. ich bin dafür.


gruß


----------



## Iris S. (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Ja, ich bin dafür. Dann stehe ich nicht gleich so schlecht da .

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Regina (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde vorschlagen, nur die unrealistischen Highscores zu löschen.  



Die anderen Highscores sind schwer erarbeitet. 



Oder ihr schmeisst die Spiele mit den falschen Highscores rauß und bringt ein paar neue Spiele.


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Öhm, die Nein-Abstimmer sollten dies auch oben kund tun - denn bislang sind da 0 Neinstimmen


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo alle

ich hab auch für ja gestimmt.



> welche ergebnisse sind denn falsch



zB Mahjongg connect

aber ich spiels halt trotzdem gern zur unterhaltung

trotzdem..
vielleicht könnte man alle halbes jahr mal alle spiele auf null setzen....
die bundesliga und formel 1 fängt ja auch immer wieder von vorne an

liebe grüße 
ulla


----------



## katja (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Öhm, die Nein-Abstimmer sollten dies auch oben kund tun




das kannste haben


----------



## lambojaeger (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



Regina schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen, nur die unrealistischen Highscores zu löschen.
> 
> ...



Hi, kann mir einer von euch erklären, wieviele Wochen man pausenlos Gold strike spielen muss, um 14000000 Punkte zu bekommen. Wo ist der Trick?

LG Thomas


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Alle löschen und gut ist. Wer soll sich denn hinsetzen, und das jetzt noch sezieren?

Obwohl... ein paar neue Spiele wären schon ganz witzig...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Guten Morgen!



blumenelse schrieb:


> Obwohl... ein paar neue Spiele wären schon ganz witzig...




Da kann ich mur .


@ Katja



			
				Katja schrieb:
			
		

> das kannste haben





Immer die gleichen, die hier rumzicken! 

.


----------



## Barbor (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Obwohl... ein paar neue Spiele wären schon ganz witzig...



Hallo zusammen


Ich sehe das genauso 


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## katja (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> @ Katja
> 
> 
> Immer die gleichen, die hier rumzicken!
> ...





du hast mich wohl noch nicht rumzicken sehen.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






für neue spiele wär ich im übrigen auch!


----------



## laolamia (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

also der vorschlag mit dem jaehrlichen reset hat was 
und dem meister bekommt ein sovielertragenkanneinkaufsgutscheinvonNymphaion  

(das foto von katja (schlamverschmiert und 30 seerosen unterm arm) wird dann hier reingestellt) on


----------



## katja (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



laolamia schrieb:


> (das foto von katja (schlamverschmiert und 30 seerosen unterm arm) wird dann hier reingestellt) on




 ne lass mal, dann streng ich mich lieber nicht so sehr an....  



sollte es bei mehreren unentschieden sein, sieht das dann bei werner so aus?


quelle: http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/po...=/home/kultur/popco/Festivals/index.do&popup=


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

@alle
Ich hätt da noch nen "Plan B" - aber den verrat ich euch erst heut abend ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo Joachim!



Joachim schrieb:


> aber den verrat ich euch erst heut abend ...



 Das finde ich aber nicht nett von Dir.

Mir kannst Du es ja schon mal .

Danke Joachim


Volkerlein  

.


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

So fertig - das sollte ausreichen. Die Punkte lösch ich bis zum WE ...


Kritik an noreply at hobby-gartenteich.de


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

 @ Joachim

war das nu plan A? oder B?


neugierigguck* und rausflitz*


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Das IST PlanB!  PlanA ist das löschen und fertig. PlanC willst du nicht wirklich ...  Und PlanD-Z wirds nie geben.


----------



## katja (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*


wir haben ne hall of fame!! 



mit löschen und fertig is aber noch nicht gut mein lieber dechnigger! 


spiele, wie z.b. diamonds, bei denen es ein maximalergebnis gibt, sollten doch so programmiert werden, dass derjenige den highscore anführt, der das auch als erster geschafft hat 

geht das? 

und wie war das mit neuen spielen? 

biddeee, der winter is noch sooo lang


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



katja schrieb:


> biddeee, der winter is noch sooo lang



Dann schaff dir wieder nen Teich an, hast auch was zu tun


----------



## katja (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

 frechheit!! 

was sollte ich denn im winter an nem teich fummeln? der macht doch winterruhe!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Also meiner nicht, ich schau jeden Tag von drinnen aus dem Fenster ob es ihm auch gut geht


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

@Katja
Geduld, Geduld ...

Und ansonsten @all
*gutelauneversauenmoduson*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/117/
*gutelauneversauenmodusoff*


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*



> gutelauneversauenmoduson*



http://www.lachkatze.de/    lachkatze


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

@Sister: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpg0e2PiQiA Und nu ab in die Plauderecke >>>>


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

wenns tatsächlich ein bugproblem gibt dann bin ich für eine kompromisslösung.

am besten einige Screenshots von den Supidupicheffespielergewinnern machen und diese dann unter einem Link in eine Screenshot Hall of Fame reinhauen - somit wissen wir alle wer die wahren Meister sind ? - ist halt mal ganz um die ecke gedacht ....


----------



## katja (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

darum gehts glaub ich keinem hier..


----------



## laolamia (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

hallo!

koennen wir das neue jahr wieder bei null beginnen?
dann sind auch die "zufallspunkte" weg.

gruss marco


----------



## Boxerfan (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Ich schließe mich da Marco an, im neuen Jahr mit 0 beginnen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Na mal schaun, wenn sich noch die anderen Spielnasen dafür entscheiden kann ichs am 1.1.2011 löschen.


----------



## laolamia (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

hallo!

nach langer zeit wollte ich mal wieder.... warum ist die halle deaktiviert?
hab ich was verpasst? :smoki

gruss marco


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo Marco,

die Spielhalle ist aufgrund eines sicherheitsrelevanten Bugs in diesem Plug-In deaktiviert. Zur Zeit gibt es noch keine Lösung des Problems seitens der Programmierer. Darauf haben wir leider keinen Einfluss.


----------



## laolamia (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

aha

ich wollt euch schon bosshaftigkeit unterstellen 

gruss marco


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo Marco.

Auf der Hauptseite der Spielhalle sollte Dir (und allen anderen) eigentlich diese Information 





> Hallo Forengemeinde!
> 
> Auf Grund einer Sicherheitswarnung, musste die Spielhalle vorübergehend abgeschaltet werden. Sobald das Problem beseitigt wurde, wird sie wieder aktiviert.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Verständnis!


 angezeigt werden.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo Annett, klickt man über Community auf den Unterpunkt "Spielhalle" kommt der von Dir genannte Hinweis nicht. Wie muss man da vorgehen um den zu lesen ? 
Browser: Opera 

Auch wenn ich selber nen kleines Spielkind bin... in nem Teichforum gibts wesentlicheres als ne Spielhalle !? oder ? Und mit nem Sicheheitsrisiko is gut das die abgeschaltet ist.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Hallo Wolf,

das Problem ist ja, dass ich den Hinweis sehe... 
 
Da muss wohl der Techniker nochmal ran, wenn er irgendwann mal Zeit dafür erübrigen kann. Derzeit gehts hier leider immer noch drunter und drüber - es wird eher schlimmer als besser. 
Hoffen wir mal, dass das in 2 Wochen etwas nach läßt. Regen ist bei uns auch kein Richtiger in Sicht (was eigentlich gut ist).

EDIT: Vermutlich kann ich den Hinweis sehen, weil ich die Spielhalle ja noch betreten/nutzen kann - so als Admin...
normale Mitglieder sehen nur den Hinweis 





> Die Spielhalle ist zur Zeit deaktiviert.


Danke für den Hinweis... denke es liegt daran, dass die Halle eben geschlossen ist.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Jo, daran wirds liegen. 
Eilt ja nicht. 
Spielen kann man auch woanders.

Frohes landwirtschaften ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Moin!

War grad mal wieder nachsehen - es ist eine aktualisierte Version raus. Ich werd mich mühen diese zügig zu installieren. Mal schaun, womöglich gibts dann auch mal n neues Game. Wird ja mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## laolamia (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

macht euch keinen stress, ich wollt ja nur den grund wissen 

gruss marco


----------



## VolkerN (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Spielhalle ?!?

Ich haette da nen Vorschlag fuer ein Onlinespiel:

Fische versenken !


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

So, sie ist wieder daaa... 

Viel Spaß wieder damit!


----------



## laolamia (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

danke


----------



## Boxerfan (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Alle Spielhallenpunkte Löschen?*

Danke


----------

